# XP erkennt keinen Netzwerk Adapter



## amdfreak (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hab vor kurzem auf meinem Zweitrechner Windows Xp neu aufgesetzt.Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem :

meine Rechner sind per Router (DLink DI524UP) mit meinem ADSL-Modem (eine Livebox von Orange) verbunden. 
Leider erkennt Windows XP anscheinend keine Netzwerkkarte mehr, denn wenn ich den Router installieren will erscheint : "Es wurde kein Netzwerk Adapter gefunden". Es funktioniert aber auch nicht, wenn ich den Rechner direkt an das Modem anschliesse. Bei meinen anderen Computern habe ich keine solchen Probleme.

Hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann 

PS : hab schon verschiedene Treiber ausprobiert.
       das kleine Lämpchen vom RJ-45 Anschluss funktioniert.


----------



## MDKSTYLER (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wird der Netzwerkadapter den im Freigabecenter angezeigt(Netzwerkeinstellung)??.
Ist es eine onboardkarte??


----------



## Kaktus (24. Juni 2010)

Aber den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte hast du installiert? Viele Netzwerkkarten, egal ob Onboard oder separat, werden nicht von XP selbst eingebunden. Auch unter Vista oder Win7 ist das nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## MDKSTYLER (24. Juni 2010)

Was für Kabel gehen vom Router zu den Rechner??
Nach einem Router oder Switch müssen Patchkabel verwendet werden,ansonsten findet der Router den Rechner net


----------



## amdfreak (24. Juni 2010)

Er wird NICHT angezeigt ; es ist eine Onboard karte.
Übrigens : früher hat es auch auf diesem PC einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## MDKSTYLER (24. Juni 2010)

Haste mal im Bios geschaut ob die der Adapter aktiviert ist,weil Treiber hattest du ja schon probiert


----------



## amdfreak (24. Juni 2010)

Hab im BIOS alles was mit LAN was zu tun hat aktiviert, es funktioniert aber immer noch nicht


----------



## MDKSTYLER (24. Juni 2010)

Was für ein Board hast Du???
Benutze mal die mitgelieferte Treiber CD von Deinem Mainboard


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Juni 2010)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Hab im BIOS alles was mit LAN was zu tun hat aktiviert, es funktioniert aber immer noch nicht


Taucht die Karte mit gelbem "?" im Gerätemanager auf? Falls nicht, dann ist sie wohl hinüber.


----------



## amdfreak (25. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ein OEM-Board (MSI glaub ich) und hab schon die mitgelieferten Treiber installiert.
@Birdy84 : die Karte taucht mit gelbem Fragezeichen auf, und wenn ich von einer Ubuntu Live-CD boote funktioniert es auch, also ist die Karte nicht hinüber.


----------



## MDKSTYLER (25. Juni 2010)

Nein die Karte ist net platt.Das mit dem gelben Fragezeichen bedeutet meistens das der treiber net gefunden worden ist.Aber im Startmenü unter NEtzwerk wird der Adapter net angezeigt oder??


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Juni 2010)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Ich hab ein OEM-Board (MSI glaub ich) und hab schon die mitgelieferten Treiber installiert.


Offenbar nicht.


amdfreak schrieb:


> die Karte taucht mit gelbem Fragezeichen auf[...]


Mit dem passenden Treiber sollte sie funktionieren. Also entweder die Seite des PC Hersteller aufrufen oder die des Kartenhersteller und einen passenden Treiber herunterladen.


----------



## amdfreak (25. Juni 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Offenbar nicht.


Ich muss leider wiederholen, dass ich die mitgelieferte CD eingeegt und alle Treiber installiert habe.
Unter "Netzwerk" wird die Karte nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Juni 2010)

Du hast doch aber geschrieben, dass die Karte im Gerätemanager nicht korrekt installiert ist, oder?


----------



## amdfreak (26. Juni 2010)

Genau, das ist eben mein Problem : auch wenn ich die mitgelieferten Treiber installiere, wird der Chipsatz nicht erkannt.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Juni 2010)

Dann lade dir einen Aktuellen herunter.


----------



## amdfreak (27. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich den vorletzten Treiber von der Fujitsu-Seite installiert, und es funktioniert !
Vielen Dank noch an alle, die mir trotz meiner unklaren Beschreibungen geholfen haben !

-closed-


----------

